# [OT] Klettern für dollar ...

## EOF

Würde ihr ? ...  :Shocked: 

http://de.news.yahoo.com/041006/336/48j71.html

----------

## Lenz

Was für eine Perversion   :Confused: 

----------

## equinox0r

einfach nur krank .. mir fehlen die worte ...

----------

## Louisdor

Normal ist das nicht!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Was für eine Perversion  

 

Allerdings, da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich hasse Reality TV, es gibt wiklich nicht blöds als das, was geht mich da an, was andere Leute da tun, hab selber genug Probleme, die das Leben schon spannend machen. Ich finde traurig, dass hier in Deutschland schon ein Müll immer wieder gesendet wird.

----------

## ian!

Lasst mich raten. Ist das wieder einer der geistigen Ergüsse einer bekannte niederländischen TV-Produktionsgesellschaft?

Wie tief muss das Niveau eigentlich noch sinken? Das hat doch meines Erachtens nichts mehr mit Entertainment und einem gepflegten Abendprogamm zu tun, als daß es vielmehr nahezu menschenverachtend ist. Wie krank ist eine Gesellschaft, die sich mit der misslichen Lage von Einzelpersonen und deren Kampf um das schiere Überleben unterhalten lässt? Ich bin kein Freund von 'Überwachung der Medien', aber bei solchen Shows, die meiner Moralvorstellungen nach die Würde des Menschen empfindlich berühren, sollte doch ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden können; daß zumindest von der Sendezeit her.

Unfassbar.

----------

## chrib

Auch wenn ich eher zu den Leuten gehöre, deren Fernsehkonsum nahezu inexistent ist, find ich es doch schon arg traurig, das 15% der Befragten bereit wären, so eine Sendung zu schauen. Hoffentlich kommen die Programmdirektoren nicht auf diese abstruse Idee, solche fiktiven Formate in die Tat umzusetzen, aber wer weiss, Hauptsache die Quote stimmt.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## dakjo

Armes Deutschland ....

----------

## moe

Hmm, irgendwie ist die Fernsehindustrie auf dem selbem Weg wie die Musikindustrie, es gibt einfach nichts neues, die Umsätze sinken, also wird versucht aus Sche***e Geld zu machen..

Aber ich glaube sogar, dass solche Formate gewinnbringend sind, Big Brother geht ja auch in die Richtung.. Da gabs irgendwann relativ am Anfang der jetzigen Staffel ein "Game" wo der, der am längsten ein Auto berührt, das auch gewinnt.. Dass der Gewinner in der Zeit eingepinkelt hat, weil ers nicht mehr aushielt, hat auch keinen der Zuschauer wirklich gestört..

Die Show "Kämpf um deine Frau" die jetzt gerade auf Sat1? läuft, geht ja auch in etwa in diese Richtung..

Also eigentlich war und ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis da weiter pervertiert wird.. Nur was kommt danach, wenn diese Shows auch schon langweilig werden, interaktive Operationen an lebenswichtigen Organen, Russisch Roulette per TED, ..??

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Gekko

Wer kennt den Film Running Man?

Ist zwar weit hergeholt aber nicht mehr allzuweit enfernt wenn der Schwachsinn nicht bald verboten wird.

Die Medien sind groesstenteils alle nicht ganz normal in der Marielle, ich weiss wovon ich rede, ich Arbeite in der Werbebranche.

Zu solchen Shows: bad, bad, bad!!!!

----------

## rojaro

Schon mal so einige japanische TV-Shows gesehen (und meine nicht solche lächerlichen Sendungen wie Takeshi's Castle)? Da gibt es einige die das kriterium Krank und um Leben und Tot durchaus erfüllen.

Als Beispiel Nasubi (englisch), einer Reality TV Show (und wohl auch die erfolgreichste die es je im japanischen TV gab) im Big Brother Style bei der ein einzelner 23 Jahre alter Mann (und bis dato relativ erfolgloser Comedian) über ein Jahr lang in einem Raum eingesperrt war bis er allein durch die Teilnahme an Gewinnspielen Preise im gesammtwert von einer Million Yen gewonnen hatte. Haken an der Sache: Er hatte keinerlei Lebensmittel (ausser Leitungswasser), keine Klamotten und keinen Kontakt zur Aussenwelt. Um an den Gewinnspielen teilnehmen zu können hatte er einen Stift, einen Riesenstapel Postkarten und jede Menge an Zeitungsausschnitten von Gewinnspielen in seiner "Zelle" die er selbst ausfüllen musste. Und was macht man bitteschön wenn man Dosensuppen gewinnt aber keinen Dosenöffner, Schraubendreher oder sonst irgend ein brauchbares Werkzeug besitzt um damit die Dosen zu öffnen? Man frisst das Trockenfutter für Hunde das man zuvor bei einem anderen Gewinnspiel gewonnen hat und das dann auch noch Live, 24/7 im TV und Internet. Alles unter dem Vorwand das es sich um ein Wissenschaftliches Experiment handeln würde mit dem man beweisen wolle das es möglich ist nur durch die Teilnahme an Gewinnspielen zu überleben.

Weitere Beispiele gibts hier.

----------

## chrib

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Wer kennt den Film Running Man?
> 
> Ist zwar weit hergeholt aber nicht mehr allzuweit enfernt wenn der Schwachsinn nicht bald verboten wird.
> 
> 

 

Nun, Running Man sieht man jedoch an das es ein Film ist. Anders sah es allerdings beim Film "Das Millionenspiel" aus. Mit Dieter Thomas Heck als Moderator einer ebenfalls fiktiven Spielshow, in der es darum ging eine Woche lang vor 3 Profikillern zu fliehen um am Ende 1 Million DM einzusacken. Der Film ist irgendwann aus den 70 Jahren und muss so glaubwürdig rübergekommen sein damals, so das sich einige Zuschauer beim WDR für die nächste Folge bewerben wollten. Für Geld scheinen einige alles zu tun, und es gibt leider auch immer wieder Leute, die so etwas sehen wollen. Leider.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## 7maestro7

Das Probleme sind ja nicht nur die deutschen Zuschauer. Wenn man sieht, dass der Großteil der Reality-Shows zuerst in den USA anläuft und dann nach good old Europe importiert muss einem schon ganz schön Angst und Bange werden. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass diese Big Baby Show in der mehrer Paare um die Adoption eines Bays kämpfen, in den USA schon läuft/lief. Tja es sieht ja wohl fast so aus als würden wir in TV-Mittelalter abdriften.

Mein Vorschlag für so eine Show wäre: Man sperre einen Menschen in einem Raum mit einem PC iin Einzelteilen und einer WIndowsCD. Die er nach der ersten Installation wieder abgeben muss. Nun erhält der Mensch den Auftrag den PC ohne Bugfixes von Windows, aber mit Hardware- und Softwareupdates am Leben zu erhalten. Allerdings darf der Mensch keinerlei Kontakt zur Aussenwelt haben (Zeitschriften, Foren, Hotline, etc...)

Das wäre pervers...

Ciao mAeStRo

----------

## MatzeOne

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Normal ist das nicht!

 

Was ist schon normal?  :Wink: 

Angucken würde ich's mir nicht, aber wenn es Leute gibt, die sich das angucken und Leute, die da mitmachen... bitteschön. Sollen sie doch.

Ich will und muss mir das ja nicht antun.

----------

## mondauge

Ich schau mir auch die aktuell laufenden "Reality" shows nicht an und so was perverses würd ich mir schon dreimal net antun... Das einzige, was ich mir zur Zeit überhaupt im Fernsehen anschaue, sind die Animes, die gelegentlich mal bei VIVA laufen.

mondauge

----------

## Ragin

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir das Zeug nicht anschaue muss ich doch feststellen, dass manche wirklich einen Totalschaden haben.

Ich bin zwar auch recht skrupellos und finde eigentlich die wenigsten Dinge pervers oder abartig, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass Totkranke Menschen um Organe, die ihnen das Leben retten können spielen sollen, dann weiss ich nicht mehr weiter. Nicht, dass ich sagen würde, dass das pervers wäre, aber gewissermaßen ist das eine Art moderner Rutenstocklauf. Menschen würden um ihr Leben spielen. Wenn Organe so leicht zu beschaffen wären, dann muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass bei den heutigen Wartelisten etwas schief geht.

Genauso schlimm finde ich das Beispiel mit der Adoption. Wobei es dabei auch darauf ankommt, ob das Kind gewillt ist mit den "neuen Eltern" zusammen zu sein oder wie auch immer. Es ist zwar gewissermaßen ein Menschenhandel und wenn man später sagen muss "Ja mein Kind, ich habe dich bei 'Win a Baby' gewonnen" ist das weder für Eltern, noch für Kinder schön. Daher sehe ich aus ethischer Sicht mehr Probleme für die neuen Familien, die aber von den Medienleuten garantiert übersehen werden.

Also Deutschland: Weiter so! Live is just a game...

----------

## EOF

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

>  *NovaleX wrote:*   Normal ist das nicht! 
> 
> Was ist schon normal? 
> 
> Angucken würde ich's mir nicht, aber wenn es Leute gibt, die sich das angucken und Leute, die da mitmachen... bitteschön. Sollen sie doch.
> ...

 

Normal ist, was im TV gezeigt wird, koennte man als Kind denken. Dir ist also alles egal, soweit es dich nicht direkt betrifft ? Man muesste dir also erst im schlaf die leber (bierorgan) chirurgisch entfernen  :Smile:  ? Ich verschreibe dir hiermit 3 monate ohne TV  :Very Happy: .

----------

## tycho1983

Das sehe ich genauso ....

Das Problem ist einfach die Frustration / Langeweile der Leute! Ich Arbeite ca. 9,5h am Tag und gehe nebenher noch auf die Abendschule (4x die Woche + 1 Abend THW). Mein Leben ist mir Reality-Show genug! (und vor allem die durchgeknallteste die ich kenne  :Wink:  )

Gruß,

Steffen

----------

## MatzeOne

 *EOF wrote:*   

>  *MatzeOne wrote:*    *NovaleX wrote:*   Normal ist das nicht! 
> 
> Was ist schon normal? 
> 
> Angucken würde ich's mir nicht, aber wenn es Leute gibt, die sich das angucken und Leute, die da mitmachen... bitteschön. Sollen sie doch.
> ...

 

Tja, da hat dann wohl die Erziehung versagt. Leichter ist es natürlich die Medien dafür verantwortlich zu machen. Mir ist es nicht egal, aber wenn es dafür Interessierte gibt soll's doch so sein. Leute die da mitspielen tun das (im Normalfall) aus freihen Stücken. Und genauso frei entscheiden sich die Zuschauer das zu gucken. Also seh ich da kein Problem. Ich oder mein Umfeld kommt da ja nicht zu schaden.

Ich glaub ich würde es merken, dass jemand an mir anföngt rumzudoktorn, wenn ich schlafe. Davon mal abgesehen, dass ich höchstens mal ein Malzbier trink und nicht mal nen Fernseher hab fand ich den Post schon ziemlich unterhaltsam im Gegensatz zu Reality-Shows  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

Ich habe erst vor kurzem gelesen, dass die Enthauptungsvideos von irakischen Geiseln sich ausgesprochener Beliebtheit erfreuen. Finde ich ebenso krank wie tolle Gameshowkonzepte.

----------

## thepi

Naja Snuff-Videos (also solche wo Morde etc. gezeigt werden) erfreuen sich ja schon länger trauriger Beliebtheit, allerdings dürften die Irak-Videos den "Nutzerkreis" stark erweitert haben. Schon traurig zu was Menschen selbst in "Friedenszeiten" so fähig sind  :Sad: 

Und das mit der Organspende-Show ist nun wirklich abartig. Ich kann mir schon die Weiterführung vorstellen. Im Krankenhaus: "Sie brauchen also die Not-OP? Da sind noch zwei andere, wer noch am weitesten im eigenen Blut krauchen kann, gewinnt"   :Evil or Very Mad:   boh da wird mir echt *kotz*-übel!

Wer auf so Ideen kommt sollte sich gleich als Organspender hinhalten müssen, Stichwort "Lerneffekt"   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aber wozu brauchen wir eigentlich noch den Eintrag über die Menschenwürde in der Verfassung? Die Meisten geben sie ja inzwischen freiwillig ab  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß

 pi~

----------

## MatzeOne

Letztes Jahr bei mir inner Berufsfachschule haben sich so einige Leute auch gerne Videos angeguckt von Verkehrsunfällen. Mit tödlichen Folgen für einige der Beteiligten. Oder räumt ihr nem Mann der über die Straße geht und von einem Fahrzeug mit voller Wucht erfasst wird (geschätzte Geschwindigkeit 50 km/h) viel Überlebenschancen ein?

Hinrichtungen? Oh wie toll. Wollen wir nicht gleich in die Steinzeit zurück?

Vielleicht wär das bei dem jetzigen Entwicklungs(still)stand einiger Leute ja sogar teilweise ein Fortschritt.

----------

## MrTom

Und ich sag nur:

Das ist wie mit McDonalds!

Keiner geht da angeblich rein, aber jeden trifft man dort!

Oder anders:

Selbst diese Jungel-Show haben sich viele angesehen. Und alle haben dann gesagt: Nur damit ich auch sagen kann, wie dumm das ist.

Ein erfolgt wird das bestimmt! Bin auch nicht dafür, aber so ist es halt leider.

Ich kann mir selber auch nicht vorstellen, wer z.B. dieses BigBrother ein ganzes Jahr (oder so?) ertragen kann. Aber die hätten es bestimmt schon aus dem Programm genommen, wenn es keiner ansehen würde!

JustMy2Cents

MrTom

----------

## tycho1983

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  ... Aber die hätten es bestimmt schon aus dem Programm genommen, wenn es keiner ansehen würde! ...

 

Das sind die bestern Sendungen die die haben, kosten fast nichts und spielen Millionen ein, weil alleine die Debatte über solche Shows die Leute dermaßen neugirig macht dass sie dan beim zappen doch mal hängenbleiben!

Gruß,

SteffenLast edited by tycho1983 on Fri Oct 08, 2004 11:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bushmann

Also diese Organspenden-Sache finde ich absolut krank - man nutzt die Lage der Kranken aus, und zwingt sie so'n Mist zu machen. Das ist demütigend.

Dann doch lieber ehrlich a la Running Man: Spiel um Leben und Tod, und das Sterben wird live mit der Kamera gefilmt. 

Erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie an die Römer mit ihren Gladiatorenkämpfen, auch irgendwie ein Zeichen, dass die steigende Dekadenz irgendwann zum Verfall führen wird.

Habt ihr Battle Royal gesehen? Könnte man prima eine TV-Show draus machen...   :Shocked: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Ja und die Halsbändchen dann auch noch ohne Sprengstoff verkaufen. Wird bestimmt ein Verkaufsknaller  :Wink: 

----------

## Bushmann

Genau, dann geh ich aber in die Fabrik und bau heimlich den Sprengstoff wieder ein - mit Zeitzünder *HARHAR*

----------

## thepi

 *Bushmann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie an die Römer mit ihren Gladiatorenkämpfen, auch irgendwie ein Zeichen, dass die steigende Dekadenz irgendwann zum Verfall führen wird.

 

Das trifft die momentane Entwicklung ziemlich auf den Punkt. Geschichte wiederholt sich eben doch  :Confused: 

pi~

----------

## toskala

obwohl ich persönlich solche konzepte ethisch und moralisch für hochgradig fragwürdig halte ist es dennoch ein interessantes phänomen.

was ich damit meine ist die tatsache, dass moral und ethikbewusstsein etwas ist, was kulturell und gesellschaftlich gewachsen und keinesfalls a priori im menschen vorhanden ist. 

auf einmal bekommt so der spruch "die gesellschaft bekommt die kinder die sie verdient" eine ganz interessante seite.

im zweifel können die 15 prozent der begeisterungssüchtigen wenig dafür, dass sie ein in dieser hinsicht abgestumpftes moralbewusstsein haben, die viel interessantere frage wäre doch die nach den ursachen.

oh, und edit:

man könnte die frage stellen, ob ein herabsetzen des schwellenwertes für moralisch bedenkliche inhalte nicht eine notwendige änderung ist die automatisch vollzogen wird in hochentwickelten gesellschaften.

----------

## thepi

Naja eine gewisse Veränderung muss schon stattfinden, damit sich neue Ideen entwickeln können. Irgendwie muss sich eine Gesellschaft ja definieren. Ich bin mir trotzdem nicht sicher, ob dafür ein "Herabsetzen des Schwellenwertes für moralisch bedenkliche Inhalte" notwendig ist. Ich persönlich bin eher der Ansicht, dass sich eine Gesellschaft über gemeinsame Werte und Moralvorstellungen (über die man sich durchaus streiten kann!) definiert. Sicher, ohne Veränderungen in dieser Hinsicht - eben eines Wandels in den Moralvorstellungen - hätte es keine Emanzipation, keine sexuelle Revolution gegeben, und demokratische Grundwerte hätten wir niemals entwickelt. Allerdings sehe ich in der aktuellen Entwicklung eher einen Rückschritt. Viele Großreiche sind eben an der eigenen Dekadenz kaputt gegangen, und diese Form von Gameshows etc. sind schlicht dekadent.  :Mad: 

Möglicherweise bin ich aber selbst einfach nur zu rückständig und zu "konservativ" (im Sinne der "Grundwerte der Demokratie"), um die Notwendigkeit der Entwicklung zu erkennen, und man wird mich in Zukunft verlachen wie jene, die sich Ende 19. Jahrhundert über das langsame Verschwinden der Ständegesellschaft aufregten  :Rolling Eyes: 

pi~

----------

